# What Gender is my budgie



## agsmith84 (Sep 2, 2018)

So I have had my budgie 2 weeks now, it was sold to me as a male but I am not convinced- especially after seeing my friends budgie which you can see is Defo a male (on the right on the finger). My budgie is a lot younger, probably only 8-9 weeks old. Can anyone settle a debate as to what gender my budgie Siri is? Many thanks.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm tempted to say female but they aren't the clearest pictures for determining gender. A picture in better light with natural light would he more helpful. 
Your friends budgie is a mature male for certain. 

If your budgie has a purple/pink cere it is a male. 
If it's blue with white around the nostrils it is a female.


----------



## agsmith84 (Sep 2, 2018)

What about this picture??


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd say girl.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You have a beautiful little female. What is her name?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

She is a young female, but since it looks like your other bird is a male, make sure you read all the information on this site, particularly regarding things you can do to not encourage breeding. Living together (as long as they get along) gives them a social life when you're absent, but they don't have to raise a family to enjoy each other's company. 
They're both beautiful.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie is an adorable little girl. 

However, you shouldn't have "budgie playdates" where you bring your friend's budgie over. It's just not fair to either of them if they become friends and are constantly being separated from each other repeatedly 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care! If you have any questions after doing so, beginning with the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

